# hello!!!



## Marcos (Dec 1, 2011)

My name is Marcos Alexander and I'm glad to be a mason and hope to finish my work for master soon! I think our strength is in each other and I hope to meet more masons soon. If your passing by or in and around Kyle let me know!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2011)

Marcos said:


> My name is Marcos Alexander and I'm glad to be a mason and hope to finish my work for master soon! I think our strength is in each other and I hope to meet more masons soon. If your passing by or in and around Kyle let me know!



Welcome to the site my Brother! Kyle, TX huh? You're just down the road! I live in New Braunfels.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Benton (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome! Look forward to your contributions to our community!


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2011)

moved to the introduction forum.

welcome to the boards.


----------



## OKMason (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome Brother


----------

